
DIY Smart Cleaning Robot - stemeducator
https://thestempedia.com/project/diy-smart-cleaning-robot/
======
patelmiteshb
With holidays and festive season around the corner, everybody wants their
house to be as shiny as a mirror’s back. But that can be quite a task! Not
anymore, fellas, not anymore! With this easy to build Smart Cleaning Robot,
you can now easily clean the floor and the walls of your entire house with a
few clicks of the button on your Smartphone! Sit down, grab a cuppa, a plate
of your favourite, and clean away!

Want to make one for yourself? Then why are you still here?

Ready. Set. Clean!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFR5s2ZLiNw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFR5s2ZLiNw)

